
Continuations in Mono: Embrace and Extending.NET, Part 3 - Miguel de Icaza - pmjordan
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2009/Apr-09.html
======
pmjordan
I'm kind of wishing someone smarter than me did this with the JVM - I would
love to be able to use continuations or even coroutines in Clojure.

~~~
raffi
I wrote a Java scripting lang that supports continuations. Lots of fun stuff:
[http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2008/07/24/fun-with-
contin...](http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2008/07/24/fun-with-
continuations.html)

------
patrickg-zill
Look at the crap that is GNOME and the related libraries, which insidiously
work their way into other GPL libraries.

I then look at Mono, which will always serve as an advertisement for Microsoft
and which will always be feature-poor in comparison (as it has to play catch-
up).

No doubt it seems in poor form to criticize someone who gives away software
for free ... but if anyone is responsible for the "Microsoftization" of Linux,
it is Miguel de Icaza.

------
jasonkester
Mono team, please stop.

You don't even support all of .NET 1.1 yet. Why could any of you possibly
think it's a good idea to add your own features to C#???

Look, your job is to make .NET run under Linux. I know you think you're
something more special than that, but you're not. This is just yak shaving,
and it needs to stop. All you're going to accomplish by doing this is further
piss off us developers who just want to port their stuff to another OS without
it crashing.

------
chaostheory
whenever I see Mono in the news, I always ask the question:

Why would you heavily slant your open source CLR for a language that is
heavily patented and controlled by M$?

Using it has been a pain too. Mono either doesn't support x functionality of x
version of .NET or the behavior is slightly different.

After all of these years, I still fail to see the point of Mono given the
available alternatives (like native M$ .NET)

~~~
felixmar
Whenever I see Mono in the news there's always someone like you mentioning
Microsoft and patents. It gets old. Everyone already knows about the issue and
has an opinion. I much prefer to read interesting (technical) opinions about
Mono's new functionality instead.

~~~
chancho
Well you have to admit its kind of a shit situation, that this benevolent 3rd
party has to step up to bring C# to the world outside of Microsoft. Imagine if
Sun never released Java for anything other than Solaris. Linux in the server
room is serious business. It's like some pathetic highschool drama that
Microsoft ignores it, like Linux used to date Microsoft's girlfriend and now
Microsoft ignores Linux. Yeah sure its a business strategy whatever, but it
sucks for everyone involved. If it were anyone other than Microsoft, this
snubbing would be highly unprofessional. I want to choose a language/framework
based on its quality, not on some bullshit market maneuvering.

